# Hob Brite Hob Cleaner



## Guest (Mar 16, 2009)

has anyone else used a ceramic hob cleaner to get scratches out of acrylic crystals? it works a treat and leaves the crystal gleaming!


----------



## Defender (Jan 27, 2009)

avidfan said:


> has anyone else used a ceramic hob cleaner to get scratches out of acrylic crystals? it works a treat and leaves the crystal gleaming!


Thanks, that sounds good, all I need now is a ceramic hob! :lol:

Regards,

Defender.


----------



## jasonm (Nov 22, 2003)

Not tried it on a crystal, but I do know that stuff stinks! :yucky:


----------



## Guest (Mar 17, 2009)

jasonm said:


> Not tried it on a crystal, but I do know that stuff stinks! :yucky:


lol, indeed it does, it doesnt smell after youve wiped it off though.


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Thats interesting,

I've never seen or used it.......is it polishing job? or do you just leave it to work?

Sorry if that sounds daft, but I,ve never actually seen the stuff

Roger


----------



## Guest (Mar 18, 2009)

Roger said:


> Thats interesting,
> 
> I've never seen or used it.......is it polishing job? or do you just leave it to work?
> 
> ...


hello roger,

its a polishing job, i get it from tesco-its quite a big orange bottle! its very liquidy and it must be very, very fine as when ive used it ive never had any scratches from it and the crystal gleams! ive used it to get a graze from a wall off one of my watches, it took 3 or 4 attempts because its so fine but it did work and it looks like a new crystal now!

regards

robert


----------



## Roger (May 17, 2003)

Thanks Robert,

I'll look out for it.

Roger


----------



## Alas (Jun 18, 2006)

Yep another user here - only on the hob though


----------

